# what cai do you recommend?



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I want to get cai intake for 2006 that does not need to be oiled and looks good. Any suggestions? I'm thinking of Lingenfilter anyone have one and whats your opinion on it. Thanks


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I ordered the Lingenfelter yesterday. It seems that is the best one I could find and the company has a name that is known.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it is the best in mo


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

AEM brutforce looks good not sure about oiling part


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I went with the volant...Looks nice and clean but is better than stock.
No oiling. Here is a pic:


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i don't like the whole plastic look the AEM is metel finish does that make a difference :confused


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

*Here are Pics of LPE CAI*

Here are a couple of pics of the Lingenfelter CAI on my '05 Goat. It actually uses the stock intake tube. The hood seals the top of the box. You can actually here the air sucking in under acceleration. Very easy installation. It would also be easy to cut out an additional intake hole in the plastic housing if you want to experiment with some true cold air intake ducting. I purchased for $239.99 direct from Lingenfelter.

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1411/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

They all look good .:willy:


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the Lingenfelter CAI on my '05 Goat. It actually uses the stock intake tube. The hood seals the top of the box. You can actually here the air sucking in under acceleration. Very easy installation. It would also be easy to cut out an additional intake hole in the plastic housing if you want to experiment with some true cold air intake ducting. I purchased for $239.99 direct from Lingenfelter.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1411/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784


Just got my LPE, haven't installed it yet


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Ordered mine a week ago with a shifter. They said the shifter was on backorder so they would ship the entire order when it came in. Since it hasn't shipped yet I just emailed LPE and asked to have the shifter removed from the order. I will just order a GMM Ripshifter and deal with the headaches of installing it.

Maybe I will give Smitty some business on that one.

Hey Smitty, I am still working out the funding for my next project. I will be getting back to you.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Going with a Volant. I had one in my 2004 Tonka F150. I liked it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that's a good reason....


----------

